# Thoughts after 1 wk use of an e60 530 6spd



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

hugh1850 said:


> FNMA 5.35% Mat. 03/18/09 Callable 03/[email protected] (YTC 2.62%); Price 100.65; S&P AAA
> 
> Shall I send you the account paperwork?


I would make a whopping $1400 and I'm sure by financing the loan they will charge me that much in random bs fees. The only way I would not buy it cash would be if I decided to lease it.


----------

